# 2000 audi a6 4.2 nav disc



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

does anyone know which disc i need for this car. Looking to buy it but it does not have a disc with the car.. And would like to have it. Also i would like the most updated disc out there with the newest streets etc. I am guessing only up to the 2004 disc will work. I believe this has the nav that only comes threw the dash cluster. Any help would b great guys thanks again.


----------

